# excited about my wedding cake!



## sudsy9977 (Jun 29, 2012)

im so excited about my cake....i was racking my brains to try and come up with an idea for a cake...it is hard because i had so many ideas and directions i wanted to go with....i am having mikesamazingcakes.com in redmond washington do it and having it shipped to nj......in my opinion he's the best cake decorator in the country....i really wanted to have something spectacular.......

as far as design i am confused....im waiting for some skecthse from him though......i wanted to combine something like a lambeth style(old english type layered piping, scrolls,etc) but with a modern spin....if u google it u can get some ideas of what lambeth cakes look like.....cant wait to see what he draws up....just wanted to share my excitement!.....ryan


p.s.-any ideas u feel like sharing feel free!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome!! But what are you going to cut it with.....?


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 29, 2012)

What the heck is wrong with you? We have the best cake maker in the country right here in Hoboken at Carlo's Bakery. :whistling:


----------



## ecchef (Jun 29, 2012)

99Limited said:


> What the heck is wrong with you? We have the best cake maker in the country right here in Hoboken at Carlo's Bakery. :whistling:



Not as good as when his father ran it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 29, 2012)

99Limited said:


> What the heck is wrong with you? We have the best cake maker in the country right here in Hoboken at Carlo's Bakery. :whistling:




I have yet to receive a decent cake from them. All of them have sucked.


----------



## steeley (Jun 30, 2012)

The Joseph Lambeth method .




[/IMG]


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2012)

Ryan, how does one ship something like that?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 30, 2012)

Jim said:


> Ryan, how does one ship something like that?



The website says they put it on a plane and you have to pick it up at the airport. As to how it is packaged....I have no clue.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 30, 2012)

steeley/....that is about the lamest example of lambeth style cakes i have ever seen!.....i know you probably just googled it...if i have time tomorrow ill try and post some examples of it.....if my cake looked like that one id shoot myself!!!!


as for carlo's bakery.....well no comment!

as far as shipping, its easy....for a cake of a decent six its probably about 200 bucks for shipping.....itd be like shipping a dog or something along those lines....they have special cargo areas at the airport....u bring it there and someone carries it on the plane and off...it doesn't go on any crazy conveyor belts or anything......as far as packing, it depends......if it is something really delicate with sugar flowers and such id probably put tissue paper between all of the flowers so they don't bang into each other(good luck picking them all out!).....but for what i am gonna get it'll probably just be in a box.....nothing special as far as packing.....i used to leave the top off and use plastic on top so people could see what it was.....most people have the common courtesy to not destroy someone else's wedding cake........i used to ship a lot of them and i never had a problem......


well one lady wanted a cake shipped but she was too cheap to pay for the plane...she wanted it fed ex'd ....yeah like the regular mail!.....i shipped it too....there was actually only one corner messed up believe it or not.....that was so funny though...who is stupid enough to pay you 500+dollars and fed ex a cake.....ryan


----------



## steeley (Jul 1, 2012)

My bad .


----------



## Pabloz (Jul 1, 2012)

Just fly the decorator in for the wedding as a contractor that way it is a tax deduction.

PZ


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2012)

This is going to be one awesome cake for sure.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 1, 2012)

But what knife are you going to use to cut it with!!!!??


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 1, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> But what knife are you going to use to cut it with!!!!??



Knowing Ryan...probably a giant Beatty cleaver.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 2, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Knowing Ryan...probably a giant Beatty cleaver.



Youtube link when it is over. Please.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 2, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> But what knife are you going to use to cut it with!!!!??





JohnnyChance said:


> Knowing Ryan...probably a giant Beatty cleaver.




Yeah I can picture that :rofl2:


----------



## markenki (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations on your wedding! Please do share pics/videos of the cake. And thanks for the reference to mikesamazingcakes.com. They're just down the street from us; will have to check them out.

Regards,

Mark


----------

